# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مشکل روحی بزرگ در سال کنکور

## A.Joker

*سلام
خواهش میکنم این متن رو تا آخر بخونید
همه چیز از یک روز کذایی در اردیبهشت ماه سال پیش شروع شد.
اون موقع یازدهم بودم ، درسم هم خوب بود حداقل از خودم راضی بودم و میخواستم استارت جدی واسه کنکور 99 رو بزنم.
زنگ دوم یکی از دبیرهامون اومد سرکلاس و خاطره ای تعریف کرد که واقعاً آسیب شدیدی بهم زد.
داشت میگفت : ((( یک روزی با دوستم که جوون بودیم داشتیم قدم میزدیم که یک نفر اومد گفت بذارید کف دستتونو ببینم هم مال من رو دید هم مال دوستم.
به دوستم گفت قدر زندگیتو بدون و برو فعلا حال کن که تا یک سال دیگه بیشتر زنده نیستی . با دوستم زدیم زیر خنده و اون گفتش که خط عمر کف دست دوستت کوتاهه.
من و دوستم باز بهش خندیدیم اما بعد از یکسال دوستم باهام تماس گرفت که تو بیمارستان بستری شده و حالش خیلی بده و بعد از چند روز دوستم فوت شد . 
نمیدونم اون کف بین چی تو کف دست من و دوستم دیده بود ؟ هر اتفاقی که گفته بود مو به مو افتاد دوستم اونجوری شد واسه خودم هم هرچی گفت درست از آب در اومد.)))
معلممون صحبتاش تموم شد و گفتش بگذریم و درس رو ادامه داد . اما من دچار اضطراب شدم . با خودم گفتم هرچه زودتر باید برم خونه و در مورد خطوط کف دست تحقیق کنم.
وفتی رسیدم خونه سریع رفتم اینترنت و چندتا سایت راجع به این موضوع رو بررسی کردم . متوجه شدم که دست من خطی داره به اسم خط سلامت . این خط رو تو اعضای خانواده فقط من داشتم.
در مورد خط سلامت تحقیق کردم و با توجه به جایگاهی که داشت به اطلاعاتی رسیدم و این اطلاعات این بود که سلامت جسمانی من در چندسال بعد به خطر می افته.
نوشته بود احتمال بیماری قلبی و خونریزی مغزی رو در سال های بعد داری . یک دفعه کاملا انرژیمو از دست دادم حالم کامل گرفته شد . اعصابم بهم ریخت.
به طور کامل ناامید شدم و یک هفته هم مدرسه نرفتم ، معاون مدرسه زنگ زد بهم گفت چرا نمیای مدرسه ؟ به طور اجباری بعد از اون رفتم مدرسه امیدم رو از دست داده بودم نسبت به آینده.
فکرم بهم ریخته بود از اون موقع تا الان پیش 5 تا روانپزشک و چندتا روانشناس بالینی رفتم . روانپزشکا که هیچ حرفی نمیزدن و فقط گوش میکردن و قرص مینوشتن.
اما قرصا هیچ تاثیری روی من نداشت . روانشناس ها هم میگفتن که اینجور چیزا غیر علمی هستش و وجود ندارن.
من با خودم میگفتم خب ادیان الهی هم توی علم نیستن نمیشه گفت وجود ندارن که. اگه اونجوری باشه باید ادیان رو هم کتمان کرد.
من درسهای  سال دوازدهم رو به سختی پاس کردم و کنکور جالبی ندادم.
گاهی اوقات که خوب درس میخوندم چشمم می افتاد به کف دستم و کتاب رو پرت میکردم و گریه میکردم.
خیلی حالم داغونه الان هم به تازگی با این انجمن آشنا شدم . ببخشید سرتون رو درد آوردم.
حال روحیم خیلی داغونه .
*

----------


## A.Joker

> *سلام
> خواهش میکنم این متن رو تا آخر بخونید
> همه چیز از یک روز کذایی در اردیبهشت ماه سال پیش شروع شد.
> اون موقع یازدهم بودم ، درسم هم خوب بود حداقل از خودم راضی بودم و میخواستم استارت جدی واسه کنکور 99 رو بزنم.
> زنگ دوم یکی از دبیرهامون اومد سرکلاس ، این معلممون خاطره زیاد تعریف میکرد اما این یکی واقعاً آسیب شدیدی بهم زد.
> داشت میگفت : ((( یک روزی با دوستم که جوون بودیم داشتیم قدم میزدیم که یک نفر اومد گفت بذارید کف دستتونو ببینم هم مال من رو دید هم مال دوستم.
> به دوستم گفت قدر زندگیتو بدون و برو فعلا حال کن که تا یک سال دیگه بیشتر زنده نیستی . با دوستم زدیم زیر خنده و اون گفتش که خط عمر کف دست دوستت کوتاهه.
> من و دوستم باز بهش خندیدیم اما بعد از یکسال دوستم باهام تماس گرفت که تو بیمارستان بستری شده و حالش خیلی بده و بعد از چند روز دوستم فوت شد . 
> نمیدونم اون کف بین چی تو کف دست من و دوستم دیده بود ؟ هر اتفاقی که گفته بود مو به مو افتاد دوستم اونجوری شد واسه خودم هم هرچی گفت درست از آب در اومد.)))
> ...



*UP*

----------


## mahdiyeh-1

خیلی برام عجیبه که تو زندگیت دادی دست یک سری خطوط چ ربطی داره همه اینا چرت و پرتن اگه اینجوری باشه که خدا باید دستش بزاره رو دستش بشینه بگه هرچی دستت گفته همونه اگه اینجوری بود که بهت قدرت عقل و اراده نمیداد می‌گفت کف دستت به چیزایی دادم همون رو برو جلو
در شگفتم از این حجم خریت (ببخشید رکم) آخه تو باید بزاری یه حرف مسخره زندگی و آینده تحت تاثیر بزارن .تا الان که تاثیر گذاشته من بعدش دست توعه که بزاری یا نه

----------


## Gladiolus

یا خدااااا فقط 
چیکار میکنی با خودت تو
 با این حجم استرسی که داری قطعا سلامتت نابود میشه تا چند سال بعد 
فکر کنم از اون ادمای خرافاتی هستی که کلا با علم کاری نداری 
حیف نمیخوام اینجا بحث دین رو کنم بگذریم ولی 
 خانواده پدریم سالها پیش یعنی قبل انقلاب تو یه روستایی زندگی میکردن پر فالگیر 
یعنی بهت بگم همه میگفتن که حرف اینا همش درست درمیاد 
دقیقا مثل معلم شما
 مادربزرگ ساده منم عمم که میاد به دنیا 
میبرتش پیش اینا که براش پیشگویی کنن 
و میگن که این دختر ۴ سالگیش رو نمیبینه و قبل تولد 
۴ سالگی میمیره 
اونم تو زمانی که سرخک کلی بچه میکشته
 و خوب الان عمه من نه تنها ۴ سال رو رد کرد بلکه ۴۰ هم رد کرده خیلی وقته و کلی بچه و نوه داره
 کلا فالگیرا یه چیزی میپرونن 
 یا درست میشه یا غلط
ادم عقل و شعورو برای این موقع ها داره که ازش استفاده کنه
اوم دوست معلمتونم روز مرگش اون موقع بوده 
ممکن بود فالگیر بگه ۵ سال دیگه عروسی میکنه 
خداییش این حرفا چیه میزنید
 اگه یه مثال تایید هست
هزاران مثال نقضم هست برای شیادی این ادما 
بعد تو خودت رفتی از جایی که معلوم نیست کجاست 
راجب کف خط خوندی
 یعنی اگر نزدیکم میبودی ۲ تا میزدم تو سرت (ببخشیدا ولی تو بحث خرافات و چرت و پرت نمیتونم عصبی نشم)
بعد فقط اینجای متنت :

نوشته بود احتمال بیماری قلبی و خونریزی مغزی رو در سال های بعد داری


اخه ادم حسابی احتمال بیماری قلبی و مغزی رو منم دارم تو هم داری همه دارن
چشم‌بسته غیب گفتی 
مثل این میمونه بگی خیلی ورزش کنی احتمال داره ماهیچه هات بگیره 

آها راستی احتمال داره من چند سال بعد تصادف کنم بمیرم 
پس به خاطر چیزی که اتفاق نیفتاده زندگیمو جهنم کنم 
چطوره؟


یعنی ادم چه چیزایی میبینه ها 
جمع کن خودتو بشین درستو بخون  
چون تهش همه میمیریم
به مغزت بهونه الکی نده برای درس نخوندن
ای بابا

----------


## Amf1384

برو بابا!!!!!  چی میگی واسه خودت؟؟

----------


## Hope400

*کلاس پنج بودم ی کف بین بودش تو مدرسه گفتش تو عمرت کوتاهه نصف وقتو اون روز ساکت موندم تو مدرسه ( خب بچه بودم ! ) بعدش رفتم خونه همه چی پرید حس غمگینیو اینا   الان اگ هر ادم حسابی هم باشه که نیس ! بیاد اینو بگه صدای سیسرک میشنوی تو مخ من  
همه میمیریم چ زود چ دیر ولی تموم سعیمونو بکنیم جوری بریم ک هیچ حسرتی نمونه ! حسرت خرافات مثلن   و ی چیز دیگ وقتی خیلیا اینجا درگیر کف بینی و یا اینکه با پای چپ برن دستشویی یا پای راست یا طالع بینی و فال حافظ ، ژاپنی ها و امریکایی ها  و ...ابر قدرت حاکم تو ثروت علم فناوری و تکنولوژی و ... هستن و بیشتر و بیشتر جایگاهشونو ثبیت میکنن 
من چرا ایران اومدم ب دنیا ؟ این همه جا اخه ! و در اخر عکس بیان حال من !
*

----------


## Alix_Sb

خدایی اسم اینو میزارید مشکل روحی !!
یکی نون نداره بخوره / کتاب نداره / مشکل جسمی ، خانوادگی و ...  اینا مشکلن 
ن مشت خرافات 
برادر برو سر زندگیت

----------


## Azad05

> *سلام
> خواهش میکنم این متن رو تا آخر بخونید
> همه چیز از یک روز کذایی در اردیبهشت ماه سال پیش شروع شد.
> اون موقع یازدهم بودم ، درسم هم خوب بود حداقل از خودم راضی بودم و میخواستم استارت جدی واسه کنکور 99 رو بزنم.
> زنگ دوم یکی از دبیرهامون اومد سرکلاس و خاطره ای تعریف کرد که واقعاً آسیب شدیدی بهم زد.
> داشت میگفت : ((( یک روزی با دوستم که جوون بودیم داشتیم قدم میزدیم که یک نفر اومد گفت بذارید کف دستتونو ببینم هم مال من رو دید هم مال دوستم.
> به دوستم گفت قدر زندگیتو بدون و برو فعلا حال کن که تا یک سال دیگه بیشتر زنده نیستی . با دوستم زدیم زیر خنده و اون گفتش که خط عمر کف دست دوستت کوتاهه.
> من و دوستم باز بهش خندیدیم اما بعد از یکسال دوستم باهام تماس گرفت که تو بیمارستان بستری شده و حالش خیلی بده و بعد از چند روز دوستم فوت شد . 
> نمیدونم اون کف بین چی تو کف دست من و دوستم دیده بود ؟ هر اتفاقی که گفته بود مو به مو افتاد دوستم اونجوری شد واسه خودم هم هرچی گفت درست از آب در اومد.)))
> ...


داداش گلم تو دوران کنکور اینجور طرز فکرا طبیعیه واسه بیشترکنکوریا اتفاق میفته حالا واسه هرکی متفاوته البته واسه کسایی ک بخودشون زیاد استراحت نمیدن  از اجتماع دورنو یهو خودشونو قرنطینه درسی میکنن فشار درسو ناراضی بودن از میزان درس خوندن احتمالش بیشتره بیاد سراغت یه نوع وسواس فکریه ک واسه یه کنکوری  چیز عجیبی نیست   سعی کن کنار بیایی باش چون این فکر فقط میخاد  توکنکورنتیجه بدی  بگیری و وجود خارجی نداره ب تیپ  خودت برس ی وقتایی واسه بیرون رفتن بزار خیالت تخت ب مرور زمان تو ذهنت کمرنگ میشه البته کنکورت ک تموم شد و وارد اجتماع شدی ب خودت میخندی واسه این فکر

----------


## amir1376

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

اصلا به فرض که این واقعی باشه
ببین به فرض به فرض به فرض که شما قراره بمیری
یک دکتر مرده باشی بهتره یا به بیکار مرده؟؟

----------


## Khati

:Yahoo (113): خو حالا گیریمم که درست باشه تو که داری خودتو عذاب میدی  :Yahoo (113): دو حالت نداری یا اینکه کامل به این قضیه اعتقاد داشته باشی در تیجه با افسردگی چیزی درست نمیشه برو حداقل این آخر عمری رو حال کن  :Yahoo (113): یا ته دلت یکم شک داری که درسته یا نه ‍پس برو عین آدم درستو بخون که هم اگه حرفه درست نبود و زنده بودی آیندتو تباه نکرده باشی هم اگر درست بود وقتتو هدر ندادی و بعد از اعلام نتایج یه عشق حال درست و حسابی کنی

----------


## ifmvi

*سلام . شما برید یک روانپزشک خوب که ترجیحا روانکاو هم باشند . احتمالا وسواس فکری شدید دارید و وسواستون به این صورت بروز کرده . دارو هم به سرعت جواب نمیده . طول می‌کشه تا اثراتش رو نشون بده . من هم وسواس داشتم و دارم . دارو مصرف می‌کنم و کنترل شده . قبلا یه چنین وسواسی رو نسبت به سلامتی و اینها تجربه کردم . اگر روی افکارتون کنترل ندارید و اضطراب بالایی رو تجربه می‌کنید دیگه صرفا اسمش فکر نیست ، وسواسه و کنترل وسواس و روند درمانش زمان‌بره . باید صبور باشید . در ضمن پیش هر روانپزشکی نرید . مهمه که روانپزشک خوبی باشن و مهمه که فکر نکنید بعد از یک هفته خوب میشید . من بیش از یکسال هست که دارو مصرف میکنم و وسواسم خیلی خیلی نسبت به قبل بهتره و البته خودتون هم باید به خودتون کمک کنید و سعی کنید در کنار مصرف دارو به خودتون این باور رو بدید که اینها حرف‌های بی پایه و اساس هستند و تلاش کنید خودتون رو از قید و بندشون رها کنید . خودم هر وقت درگیر وسواس فکری میشم ، سعی میکنم سریع از اون فضای فکری خودم رو خارج کنم و توی باتلاقش فرو نرم . هر چقدر بیشتر به این افکار اهمیت بدید بیشتر آزارتون میدن بنابراین اگرچه خیلی سخت اما باید باهاشون مقابله کنید وگرنه هیچوقت دست از سرتون برنمیدارند و بیشتر مضطرب میشید.*

----------


## chocolate

سلام
دوست عزیز شما احتمالا اضطراب و وسواس خیلی شدیدی داری
جدی پیگیری کنید 
اصلا موضوع کنکور و درس و آینده نیست
مشکل شما از جای دیگه ای سرچشمه میگیره 
به یه روانپزشک خیلی خوب مراجعه کن و حتما دارو هاتو کامل بخور

----------


## high.target

_خّ ادیان ک دروغ نیستن
تو کتاب های انجیل و تورات در مورد پیامبر ما اومده و راجبش کلی صحبت کرده ک ی پیامبری میاد ک چنینه و چنانه و اینا

و کلی تو قرآن معجزات علمی هست  نمونش همون ذکر و النثی ک همه چیزو جفت آفریدیم
خب این قضیه ممکنه برای هر کسی پیش بیاد
ولی ی چیز میخام بگم بهت
تمومش کن فکرای منفیو تو سرت تموم کننن
سعی کن ی کم ورزش کنی
ی کم نقاشی بکشی
ی کم به چیزای خوب فکر کنی
اینو بدون شیطان تا وقتی بهش گوش بدی هست
وقتی سگ محلش کنی دیگه نمیاد
تو قرآن میگه توسوسو فی صدورهم
یعنی فقط هی میاد در گوشت هی حرف میزنه فقط میتونه وسوسه ات کنه هیچ غلط دیگه ای ازش بر نمیاد
ی بار جوابشو نده
سعی کن هر وقت اینجوری شدی ورزش کنی ، نقاشی بکشی این ۲ تا کار و واسه افزایش تمرکز میگن
سعی کن بیخیالش بشی
.
.
غمگین بودن ی انسان ناشکریه خداس
هر وقت اینجوری شدی ی چن لطحظه سکوت کن صدای قلبتو بشنو دستو بذار رو قلبت و ببین ک داره میزنه
وفتی میزنه یعنی ی نفری اون بالا ب تو اعتماد داره
حالا ک اون قبولت داره تو رو خدا ب شیطان گوش نده اینا همش وسوسه اس
.
بخابون دهنش)))))_
 @A.Joker

----------


## _Joseph_

معلمت از خودش یه چرندی گفته  تو جدیش نگیر بعضی معلمها از اینجورچرندیات زیاد میگن 
در مورد متن هم فقط خندیدم دمت گرم  :Yahoo (4): یعنی یه نفر 18 سالش باشه کنکوری باشه بعدش بیاد .......الله اکبر  :Yahoo (68): 
این کف دست و .... همش چرندیاتی :Yahoo (20):  بیش نیست و خرافه ست برو یه لیوان اب بخوذ بشین درست رو بخون

----------


## Azad05

ببین دوتا پست برات اینم سومیش مشکل شما فقط دوری از جامعه هستش اینو بعد کنکور بحرفم میرسی اگه الان وقتتو میزاری برا روانپزشکو قرصو این چیزا بزار رو تفریحو بیرون رفتن بخدا اینا همش چرتن از فشار درسه ولاغیر پس درستو خوب بخون بپر تو اجتماع  اجمتاع مثه جارو برقی میمونه  فکرای پوچو از ذهنت پاک میکنه از ما گفتن بود. :Y (658):

----------


## konkoori1401

> الان یه دوس دختر بگیری کارت را میفته هااا ولی اونم عوارض کنکوری خودشو داره  ی وقتایی بین برنامت برو بیرون  یک بده بستونه شماره یه بین دختروپسر که نگو این فکرپوچ مچاله میشه میره پیکارش تو فقط نگاشون کن


*آقا خواهشمندم از این پیشنهادهای خطرناک به ایشون ندید این مثل از چاله افتادن به چاه میمونه  اما قبول دارم ارتباط سالم با اجتماع و داشتن رفیق از جنس موافق برای این دوستمون خیلی کمک کننده هستش. انزوا و تنهایی افکار وسواسی ایجاد میکنه .*

----------


## AmirXD

با احترام به معلم ها کلا بعضیاشون دوست دارن یه سری چیزا سر کلاس تفت بدن فکر کنم اصلا عاشق این کارن 
هیچ جایی هم غیر همون کلاس نمیتونن اینارو بگن چون تحویل نمیگیرتشون کسی

----------


## Anni

میدونی..
گفته احتمال بیماری قلبی؟ اگه بیشتر بهش فک کنی برا قلبت مشکل پیش میاد
گفته خونریزی مغزی؟ وقتی بیماری قلبی رو گرفتی با زدن سرت ب دیوار میخوای خودکشی کنی ک دچار خونریزی مغزی میشی و درنهایت ب دیار باقی میشتابی..
یادت خوش و نامت گرامی باد
حالا هی برا خودت موج منفی بفرس :Yahoo (110): 
احتمالا وقتی بهش فک میکنی قلبت ی جوری نمیشه؟ :Yahoo (110): 
اها راستی ی چیزی.. ب کف هردوتا دستت نگاه کن.. ببین کدومش خطوطش عمیقتر و واضحتره.. و بگو ک این خطی ک میگی توی اون دست هست یا نیست..

----------


## Shah1n

قبل کنکورم یکم بیحال بودم و در عرض 2 ماه 15 کیلو کم کردم و ناخونامم کبود شد (البته هنوزم هست) و چند تا علائم دیگه رفتم دکتر گفت تو به احتمال بالای 90 درصد سرطان پیشرفته داری باید بری این آزمایش و عکس و اینا بدی  منم چون اونموقع پول نداشتم برم آزمایش گفتم خب چه کاریه من که پول ندارم آزمایشو بدم پول درمان از کجا بیارم بیخیالش یا میمیرم یا زنده میمونم دیگه
اون سال هم کار کردم هم کنکور دادم خوشبختانه به رشته دلخواهمم رسیدم البته این موضوع سرطان با مشکلاتی که داشتم تبدیل شده بود  به افسردگی و واقعا ناراحت بودم
یکی از آرزوهام این بود مثل بقیه مردم برم سفر یا با دوستام برم بیرون(راستش از همین چیزای کوچیک هم محروم بودم) 
هرچند دانشگاه که قبول شدم بهمن رفتم و دو هفته بیشتر دانشگاه نبودم که به آرزوهای کوچیکم برسم اما راضیم همونم خوب بود
الانم دو سال و نیمه از حرف اون دکتر میگذره و آزمایش هم دادم بعدا و سالمم و به آرزوهامم رسیدم در حالی که کمتر از 10 درصد شانس داشتم مثلا
به خیلیا هم میگفتم تو مجازی من سرطان دارم(چه زود گذشت)
ولی میبینی که سالمم و دارم درسمو میخونم
شما هم برو به درست برس این حرفا چرندی بیش نیست حتی حرف علمی دکتر هم دروغ از آب دراومد چه برسه به حرفای یه فالگیر

----------


## rz1

*وطنم پاره ي تنم*

----------


## Azad05

> با احترام به معلم ها کلا بعضیاشون دوست دارن یه سری چیزا سر کلاس تفت بدن فکر کنم اصلا عاشق این کارن 
> هیچ جایی هم غیر همون کلاس نمیتونن اینارو بگن چون تحویل نمیگیرتشون کسی


 ببین اگه اون معلمم اون حرفم نمیزد مطمئن باش یه فکر پوچ دیگه ب سراغش میومد فکر کنکوری جماعت اسیر خونه همین میشه یه چیز طبیعیه ذهن انسان مثه مخابراته مخابرات تو فشار ارتباطات توش اختلال ایجاد میشه مغزم دقیقا مثه اونه تو فشار کار کشیدن ازش ی موقعایی توش اختلال پیدا میشه

----------


## Azad05

> *آقا خواهشمندم از این پیشنهادهای خطرناک به ایشون ندید این مثل از چاله افتادن به چاه میمونه  اما قبول دارم ارتباط سالم با اجتماع و داشتن رفیق از جنس موافق برای این دوستمون خیلی کمک کننده هستش. انزوا و تنهایی افکار وسواسی ایجاد میکنه .*


راس میگیا یه وقت نره  دختر بگیره بدبخت شم :Yahoo (4):  ولی خدایش خاستم بدونه حتی اونیکه گفتم به اون طنز بودنش یه نمونه از واقعیتای دنیاس  نه این فکرا :Y (463):

----------


## DrDark13

> *سلام
> خواهش میکنم این متن رو تا آخر بخونید
> همه چیز از یک روز کذایی در اردیبهشت ماه سال پیش شروع شد.
> اون موقع یازدهم بودم ، درسم هم خوب بود حداقل از خودم راضی بودم و میخواستم استارت جدی واسه کنکور 99 رو بزنم.
> زنگ دوم یکی از دبیرهامون اومد سرکلاس و خاطره ای تعریف کرد که واقعاً آسیب شدیدی بهم زد.
> داشت میگفت : ((( یک روزی با دوستم که جوون بودیم داشتیم قدم میزدیم که یک نفر اومد گفت بذارید کف دستتونو ببینم هم مال من رو دید هم مال دوستم.
> به دوستم گفت قدر زندگیتو بدون و برو فعلا حال کن که تا یک سال دیگه بیشتر زنده نیستی . با دوستم زدیم زیر خنده و اون گفتش که خط عمر کف دست دوستت کوتاهه.
> من و دوستم باز بهش خندیدیم اما بعد از یکسال دوستم باهام تماس گرفت که تو بیمارستان بستری شده و حالش خیلی بده و بعد از چند روز دوستم فوت شد . 
> نمیدونم اون کف بین چی تو کف دست من و دوستم دیده بود ؟ هر اتفاقی که گفته بود مو به مو افتاد دوستم اونجوری شد واسه خودم هم هرچی گفت درست از آب در اومد.)))
> ...


 خدایی میخوای بزاری چهار تا خط توی دستت افسرذت کنن؟؟
طرف مشکل چند شخصیتیه مازوخیسم داشته ، نتونستن قانعش کنن بره پیش دکتر میگفته خوبم تو بخاطر چروک دستت رفتی ؟؟؟
بابت دوستت متاسفم ولی این فقط و فقط یک اتفاق بوده از میلیارد ها احتمالات جهان. ماجرای رمالی و کف بینی هم فکر میکردم بسته شده باشه ، چون که نه علمیه و نه حتی دینی و معنوی. واقعا خدا رو اینقدر کوچیک میبینی که با چار تا خط سرنوشت یک نفر رو نوشته باشه؟
بهت پیشنهاد میکنم پکیج علم و شبه علم رو از دکتر هلاکویی تهیه کنی تا بفهمی با این مسائل چطور باید برخورد کنی.یا اگه بخوای میتونی ایدی تلگرامت رو برام بفرستی که پکیج رو که خودم تهیه کردم برات بفرستم...

----------


## Azad05

> *وطنم پاره ي تنم*


 :Y (616):  :Y (503):

----------


## Alikng

*مشکل روحیت تو حلقم*

----------


## omid2s

> *سلام
> خواهش میکنم این متن رو تا آخر بخونید
> همه چیز از یک روز کذایی در اردیبهشت ماه سال پیش شروع شد.
> اون موقع یازدهم بودم ، درسم هم خوب بود حداقل از خودم راضی بودم و میخواستم استارت جدی واسه کنکور 99 رو بزنم.
> زنگ دوم یکی از دبیرهامون اومد سرکلاس و خاطره ای تعریف کرد که واقعاً آسیب شدیدی بهم زد.
> داشت میگفت : ((( یک روزی با دوستم که جوون بودیم داشتیم قدم میزدیم که یک نفر اومد گفت بذارید کف دستتونو ببینم هم مال من رو دید هم مال دوستم.
> به دوستم گفت قدر زندگیتو بدون و برو فعلا حال کن که تا یک سال دیگه بیشتر زنده نیستی . با دوستم زدیم زیر خنده و اون گفتش که خط عمر کف دست دوستت کوتاهه.
> من و دوستم باز بهش خندیدیم اما بعد از یکسال دوستم باهام تماس گرفت که تو بیمارستان بستری شده و حالش خیلی بده و بعد از چند روز دوستم فوت شد . 
> نمیدونم اون کف بین چی تو کف دست من و دوستم دیده بود ؟ هر اتفاقی که گفته بود مو به مو افتاد دوستم اونجوری شد واسه خودم هم هرچی گفت درست از آب در اومد.)))
> ...


من اگر جات بودم اون معلمو پیدا میکردم و حسابی گوشتمالی بهش میدادم تا از این حرفا دیگه نزنه

ادم خیلی باید مراقب این چند گرم گوشت قرمز که زبونه باشه که چی میگه
ادم یه حرفی میزنه, مسیر یه نفر تو زندگی رد ممکنه عوض کنه, اون یه نفر روی زندگی یکی دیگه تاثیر میگذاره و ......
ببین چقدر حرف میتونه اثر بگذاره

حالا یه روز چندسال پیش من تو پارک بودم با دوستم, یه دختر جوون بود ,معلوم بود از عشایر یا مناطق محروم بود.
اومد کف دستمو دید,
سرچ کردم دیدم اسمه خط هارو درست گفت
بهم گفت تو با این خطوط دستت پول داری میشی همه چی دار میشی
ولی حالا بدبخت شدم پشت کنکور گیر کردم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Eli..

> *سلام
> خواهش میکنم این متن رو تا آخر بخونید
> همه چیز از یک روز کذایی در اردیبهشت ماه سال پیش شروع شد.
> اون موقع یازدهم بودم ، درسم هم خوب بود حداقل از خودم راضی بودم و میخواستم استارت جدی واسه کنکور 99 رو بزنم.
> زنگ دوم یکی از دبیرهامون اومد سرکلاس و خاطره ای تعریف کرد که واقعاً آسیب شدیدی بهم زد.
> داشت میگفت : ((( یک روزی با دوستم که جوون بودیم داشتیم قدم میزدیم که یک نفر اومد گفت بذارید کف دستتونو ببینم هم مال من رو دید هم مال دوستم.
> به دوستم گفت قدر زندگیتو بدون و برو فعلا حال کن که تا یک سال دیگه بیشتر زنده نیستی . با دوستم زدیم زیر خنده و اون گفتش که خط عمر کف دست دوستت کوتاهه.
> من و دوستم باز بهش خندیدیم اما بعد از یکسال دوستم باهام تماس گرفت که تو بیمارستان بستری شده و حالش خیلی بده و بعد از چند روز دوستم فوت شد . 
> نمیدونم اون کف بین چی تو کف دست من و دوستم دیده بود ؟ هر اتفاقی که گفته بود مو به مو افتاد دوستم اونجوری شد واسه خودم هم هرچی گفت درست از آب در اومد.)))
> ...


سلام.بهتره اینو قبول کنی که ما آدما یه روزی به این دنیا میایم و یه روزی هم میریم.حتما میریم!! من ، شما ، اطرافیانمون(و این چقدر درد آوره).این زندگی خیلی غیرقابل پیش بینیه!! خیلییییی!! اما  یه چهارچوب هایی هم داره!! مثل همین مرگ، مثل فرصت (تو فقط یه فرصت داری که زندگی کنی) اما الان داری باهاش چیکار میکنی!؟ بنظرت الان داری از زندگیت لذت میبری!؟یا داری از دستش میدی!؟ دوست دارم مثل این فیلمای خارجی بهت بگم: بیخیال پسر!! این فقط یه نظریه اس(خط و خطوط کف دست هم شد دلیل!!) به شخصه واسم مهم نیست که کی بمیرم و دوست ندارم بهش فک کنم! چون تهش میمیرم اما الان فرصت دارم زندگی کنم!! فک کردن بهش از نظر من مسخره اس اصلا!! تو انیمیشن پاندای کنگ فو کار استاد بزرگشون یه چیزی میگه که بنظرم یکم روش فک کن . میگه: تو خیلی  نگران اتفاقات گذشته و آینده ت هستی!دیروز جزوی از تاریخه.فردا یه رازه.اما امروز یک هدیه است.به همین خاطر بهش میگن اکنون(تحفه) .این همه دکتر رفتی میدونی چرا حالت بهتر نشد!؟ چون اول از همه باید خودت بخوای تغییر کنی!! میدونم تا حالا خواستی اما نشد!! چرا نشد!؟ چون تو هنوز به این چیزایی که میگی فکر میکنی!!از سرت بندازشون بیرون و با خودت بگو حق نداری به این چیزا فک کنی!! به خودت بگو چیزای مهم تر از این مسائل هم تو زندگی دارم!! قوی باش!! از پسش بر میای.خودتو باور کن.نا امیدی رو بزار کنار.اصلا شاید همه این درگیری ها به خاطر فرار از درس باشه!! چند تا ویس خوب دارم اما بلد نیستم بزارمشون اینجا.لطفا یکی یادم بده

----------


## Yuhan

بعضی معلم ها رو واقعا نباید معلم صدا کرد. معلمی شغل مقدسیه اما یه عده اینطوری خرابش می کنن. ما هم یه نمونه داشتبن که روز اولی که اومد سر کلاس گفت اگه تابستون درس نخوندید دیگه کنکورو بیخیال شید. این آدم سراسر انرژی منفی بود و دلیل حرفای منفیش رو به واقع بین بودنش نسبت می داد. خلاصه که دوست من، شما خیلی درگیر یه حرف ساده شدی و شب و روزت رو به اون دوختی. اگه اون حرف تونسته زندگیتو تغییر بده پس حرف دیگه ای هم می تونه دوباره زندگیتو به حالت اول برگردونه. اصلا گیرم کف بینیت راست باشه، گفته در آینده "احتمال" ابتلا به این بیماری ها رو داری. اولا که ممکنه اصلا مبتلا نشی دوما حتی اگرم مبتلا شی بازم می تونی درمان بشی. یعنی بخاطر حرفی که اون موقع شنیدی باید کل زندگیتو ببازی؟ بلند شو و بجنگ!

----------


## Mina_medicine

دارم فکر میکنم اگه به من بگن حداکثر دو سه سال دیگه زندگی یا کمتر چه عکس العملی نشون میدم؟  :Yahoo (21): 
هرچی فکر میکنم میبینم حس خاصی بم دست نمیده
من نمیدونم چرا انسان های دیگه همش دتبال بقا هستن :/
اخرش هممون میمیریم دیگه ..

----------


## Unicorn_m

یعنی واقعا برای چیزی که هیچ اطمینانی بهش نداری و حالا بر حسب اتفاق حرف اون فرد با اتفاقاتی که برای دوست معلمت افتاد یکی بود باید کل زندگیت رو نابود کنی؟!
مثل این میمونه که بشینیم ماتم اینو بگیریم که ای وای من قراره در آینده بمیرم...یا ای وای من در آینده اطرافیانم رو از دست میدم...این طبیعت زندگی انسانه...جای اینکه باهاش بجنگی و خودتو اذیت کنی باهاش کنار بیا...زندگیت رو هم بر پایه این خرافات پیش نبر...!
ما انسانیم...زندگی انسانها هم هیچ قطعیتی نداره...هییییچ قطعیتی!
یعنی اگر تو بتونی یه چیزو حتی به یک میلیارد نفر هم تعمیم بدی نمیتونی قطع به یقین بگی این اتفاق واسه فرد یک میلیارد و یکم هم پیش میاد...خصوصا اگه اون خرافات باشه!

----------


## Azad05

> سلام.بهتره اینو قبول کنی که ما آدما یه روزی به این دنیا میایم و یه روزی هم میریم.حتما میریم!! من ، شما ، اطرافیانمون(و این چقدر درد آوره).این زندگی خیلی غیرقابل پیش بینیه!! خیلییییی!! اما  یه چهارچوب هایی هم داره!! مثل همین مرگ، مثل فرصت (تو فقط یه فرصت داری که زندگی کنی) اما الان داری باهاش چیکار میکنی!؟ بنظرت الان داری از زندگیت لذت میبری!؟یا داری از دستش میدی!؟ دوست دارم مثل این فیلمای خارجی بهت بگم: بیخیال پسر!! این فقط یه نظریه اس(خط و خطوط کف دست هم شد دلیل!!) به شخصه واسم مهم نیست که کی بمیرم و دوست ندارم بهش فک کنم! چون تهش میمیرم اما الان فرصت دارم زندگی کنم!! فک کردن بهش از نظر من مسخره اس اصلا!! تو انیمیشن پاندای کنگ فو کار استاد بزرگشون یه چیزی میگه که بنظرم یکم روش فک کن . میگه: تو خیلی  نگران اتفاقات گذشته و آینده ت هستی!دیروز جزوی از تاریخه.فردا یه رازه.اما امروز یک هدیه است.به همین خاطر بهش میگن اکنون(تحفه) .این همه دکتر رفتی میدونی چرا حالت بهتر نشد!؟ چون اول از همه باید خودت بخوای تغییر کنی!! میدونم تا حالا خواستی اما نشد!! چرا نشد!؟ چون تو هنوز به این چیزایی که میگی فکر میکنی!!از سرت بندازشون بیرون و با خودت بگو حق نداری به این چیزا فک کنی!! به خودت بگو چیزای مهم تر از این مسائل هم تو زندگی دارم!! قوی باش!! از پسش بر میای.خودتو باور کن.نا امیدی رو بزار کنار.اصلا شاید همه این درگیری ها به خاطر فرار از درس باشه!! چند تا ویس خوب دارم اما بلد نیستم بزارمشون اینجا.لطفا یکی یادم بده


بله بله :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Eli..

https://www.aparat.com/v/r2tOY/%D8%A...A7%D8%B3%D8%AA

----------


## Eli..

https://www.aparat.com/v/GIlfd/%D9%8...9%D8%B3 این عالیه

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *سلام
> خواهش میکنم این متن رو تا آخر بخونید
> همه چیز از یک روز کذایی در اردیبهشت ماه سال پیش شروع شد.
> اون موقع یازدهم بودم ، درسم هم خوب بود حداقل از خودم راضی بودم و میخواستم استارت جدی واسه کنکور 99 رو بزنم.
> زنگ دوم یکی از دبیرهامون اومد سرکلاس و خاطره ای تعریف کرد که واقعاً آسیب شدیدی بهم زد.
> داشت میگفت : ((( یک روزی با دوستم که جوون بودیم داشتیم قدم میزدیم که یک نفر اومد گفت بذارید کف دستتونو ببینم هم مال من رو دید هم مال دوستم.
> به دوستم گفت قدر زندگیتو بدون و برو فعلا حال کن که تا یک سال دیگه بیشتر زنده نیستی . با دوستم زدیم زیر خنده و اون گفتش که خط عمر کف دست دوستت کوتاهه.
> من و دوستم باز بهش خندیدیم اما بعد از یکسال دوستم باهام تماس گرفت که تو بیمارستان بستری شده و حالش خیلی بده و بعد از چند روز دوستم فوت شد . 
> نمیدونم اون کف بین چی تو کف دست من و دوستم دیده بود ؟ هر اتفاقی که گفته بود مو به مو افتاد دوستم اونجوری شد واسه خودم هم هرچی گفت درست از آب در اومد.)))
> ...


دوست عزیز مشکل شما چندان حاد نیست ولی نیاز داری تحت نظر روان پزشک باشی تا بتونی این افکار آزار دهنده رو کنار بذاری. اگه از دست من کاری برمیاد پیام بده.

----------


## mersadddd

افکار ocd هستش

----------


## wonshower

> *سلام
> خواهش میکنم این متن رو تا آخر بخونید
> همه چیز از یک روز کذایی در اردیبهشت ماه سال پیش شروع شد.
> اون موقع یازدهم بودم ، درسم هم خوب بود حداقل از خودم راضی بودم و میخواستم استارت جدی واسه کنکور 99 رو بزنم.
> زنگ دوم یکی از دبیرهامون اومد سرکلاس و خاطره ای تعریف کرد که واقعاً آسیب شدیدی بهم زد.
> داشت میگفت : ((( یک روزی با دوستم که جوون بودیم داشتیم قدم میزدیم که یک نفر اومد گفت بذارید کف دستتونو ببینم هم مال من رو دید هم مال دوستم.
> به دوستم گفت قدر زندگیتو بدون و برو فعلا حال کن که تا یک سال دیگه بیشتر زنده نیستی . با دوستم زدیم زیر خنده و اون گفتش که خط عمر کف دست دوستت کوتاهه.
> من و دوستم باز بهش خندیدیم اما بعد از یکسال دوستم باهام تماس گرفت که تو بیمارستان بستری شده و حالش خیلی بده و بعد از چند روز دوستم فوت شد . 
> نمیدونم اون کف بین چی تو کف دست من و دوستم دیده بود ؟ هر اتفاقی که گفته بود مو به مو افتاد دوستم اونجوری شد واسه خودم هم هرچی گفت درست از آب در اومد.)))
> ...


منم سال اول دایی ومامانم بردن پیش رمال  ببینن پزشکی میارم یانه که آقاهه گفت حتما قبوله شک نکن دوماه نکشید تصادف کردم کنکورم که نابودشدهیچ  دوسال بعدشم قبول  نشدم ..سعی کن. به این چیزافک نکنی. مم معتقدم فک کردن به این مزخرفات جذبه شون میکنه فقط بخون

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

داداش ناموسا بیخیال اینا همش شعره ،بیخی برو درستو بخون شیش ماه دیگه لودینگ سایت قرمز سنجش نشه خط دستت  :Yahoo (4): بدو درستو بخون عه ،این تاپیکم ببندید

----------


## paradise.

واقعا باید بپذیری که چیزایی که منشاء علمی ندارن وجود ندارن و ساخته ذهن انسان هستن حالا هر چی هرچی که به ذهنت میرسه همینطوره ....
اینایی که گفتی جز خرافات چیز دیگه ای نیس ...

----------


## Apoptosis

**

----------


## Matean

اصن گیریم ک اینا درسته و تو یه سال بعد میمیری.میخای درحالی ک پزشکی قبول شدی و باعث افتخار خانوادت شدی بمیری یا این وضعو ادامه بدی و به پست ترین روش ممکن بمیری؟

----------


## mohammad1381

واقعا جای خنده داره اینکه همه دارند به ایشون میخندند و بهش میگن خرافاتی و ...
دوستان یه خورده ای کاش سطح فکرتون بازتر بودش،ایشون میگن مشکل خط کف دست دارند،ولی آیا این از علل افسردگی ایشونه؟
چرا وقتی چیزیو کامل نمیدونیم سریع قضاوت میکنیم!چرا یه نفر از شماها بجای مسخره کردن یا دلداری واهی دادن به دنبال راه حل منطقی یا اصلا علت اصلی برای افسردگی نیست؟(من نمیگم مشاورنما بازی دربیارید،لااقل نظر ندید اگر میخواید مسخرش کنید،همینطوری هم مطمئنن افرادی دوروبر ایشون هستند که مسخرشون کنند،شماها نمک به زخمش نپاشید که!)
و اما دوست و استارتر محترم خودم:مطمئن باش علت افسردگیت یه چیزه دیگست و این موضوع رو بهونه کردی(احتمالا همینو مشاوره هایی که رفتی بهت گفتن!)،یه چیزی هم بهت رک بگم تا اون قضیه رو حل نکردی همین حس تا ابد و دهر باهاته!

----------


## Dayi javad

*ما ایرانیا اول مشکل روحی و روانی بودیم بعد دست و پا و مقداری پشم در آوردیم !*

----------


## Aydakikio

لطفا این چیزی که الان تایپ کردین را روی یک تکه کاغذ بنویسید. بعد به آن فکر کنید. وقتی فکر می کنید می بینید که ترس ها تون چقدر بی منطق است. گاهی اوقات بعضی از ترس ها از ندانستن به وجود می آید. این کف بین ها و.. به نظرم یک عده کلاه بردار می آیند. البته بعضی از افراد بر اساس آمار ها می توانند پیش بینی کنند. اما به طور قطع نیستند و بیشتر اوقات شکست می خورند. این موضوع مثل این است که بگوییم داخل واکسن کرونا میکرو چیپ هست و وقتی با منطق اندازه می گیریم. به این نتیجه می رسیم که این یک تیتر زرد برای منصرف کردن و ترساندن مردم است. تا میزان دوابطلبین کمتری برای واکسن پیدا و به صاحب پیج زود تر واکسن برسد. امیدوارم با منطق همه چیز را اندازه بگیریید. تا درگیر این شیادین نشوید. احتمالا اون کف تا الان یادش نیست که به دوست شما چی گفته. اگر دوباره او را ببینید شاید یک حرف دیگری به دوست شما بزند.و اولین گفته ی خود را نقض کند.  :Yahoo (35):  حافظه ی آدم دروغ گو کوتاه است.

----------


## mehrzad.ch

پس خدا چیکارس؟
دوشیزه ببین عزیز من
سال کنکور خودش حسابی مشکلات روحی روانی داره
اینطوری خییلی به خودت آسیب میزنی
اگر بازم دکتر رفتی دیدی ردست نشد حتما حتما فعلا کنکور رو بیخیال شو و برای خود ت برنامه های دیگه ای در نظر بگیر و خودتو مشغول کن که از فضای خونه و فرکر و خیال بیای بیرون

----------


## گالتیه

از آپ کردن پشیمون شدم...
هر جا هست موفق باشه

----------


## Amirhassan5303

یسری دوستان مسخره کردن و خندیدن 
لطفن اگه اطلاع ندارید نمک رو زخم کسی نباشید ایشون از اضطراب زیادی رنج میبردن که به صورت این وسواس فکری راهشو پیدا کرده بود برای بروز 
امیدوارم هرجا هستن موفق باشن و تونسته باشن این مشکل و بیماری رو کنترل کنن

----------


## Mina_medicine

*عاخ از این کنکور ...
که یه روحیه قوی و مث سنگ میطلبه
جای ادمای حساس نیست ...*

----------

